# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  linear fm 2 watt

## aris52

Καλησπερα σας σας παρουσιαζω ενα linear fm 2 watt  Η Kατασκευη εχει δυο σταδια 2sc2655 driver και εξοδο 2sc4973

----------

